# Any other Akita or Doberman parents out there?



## KT_Hime (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I would love to see and meet more proud doberman and akita parents out there! 

My name is Katie and my husband and I got a Doberman puppy last year just after he got out of the Marine Corps and started college. She is now a year old and the love of our lives, but she needed a play mate! So, last week we brought home our little Akita boy! They love to rough house and they seem to be getting along just swimmingly!

Our doby's name is Nyx and our Akita is Tibbers.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

i do not currently own an Akita,but i will one day in the far future. BEAUTIFUL dogs the both of them!


----------



## KT_Hime (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## KT_Hime (Sep 20, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> i do not currently own an Akita,but i will one day in the far future. BEAUTIFUL dogs the both of them!


Thank you! He has been an absolute joy! I need to get him fixed though, he leeks EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Ohhh puppy! He's adorable.  Tibbers, huh? You guys don't play League of Legends by any chance?
I've never met a dobie or akita I didn't like. I don't have either breed, though. I know for sure we have a few dobie owners here, but I'm not sure how many akitas?


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep! Three (probably soon to be four) Dobermans here!

Kaylee:

kaylee by sizzzle_dog, on Flickr

Jayne:

kIMG_4481 by sizzzle_dog, on Flickr

Poison:

kIMG_5318 by sizzzle_dog, on Flickr


----------



## KT_Hime (Sep 20, 2013)

Why yes we do play LOL! Haha, my husband more so than me, but my favorite character is Annie! 

Oh my gosh your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love, love, love those red dobies! (Are they called "red" in Doberman?)


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

KT_Hime said:


> Oh my gosh your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you!



Rowdy said:


> Love, love, love those red dobies! (Are they called "red" in Doberman?)


Yep, that color is called red!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have an almost 9 month old Red Doberman female.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

KT_Hime said:


> Thank you! He has been an absolute joy! I need to get him fixed though, he leeks EVERYWHERE!


If he "leaks everywhere" He may have a UTI. I'd get him tested for that.


----------



## KT_Hime (Sep 20, 2013)

Kayota said:


> If he "leaks everywhere" He may have a UTI. I'd get him tested for that.


I don't think it's a UTI, Nyx had one of those for a while and it was terrible! I had no idea dogs could get them and she just peed literally while she was drinking...it was a mess. Tibbers isn't that bad, I just meant he piddles every now and then. The breeder told me it's normal and to just make sure to potty train him well so he doesn't get used to marking in the house. He is my first male dog though so I'm learning as I go.


----------



## ConorD (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh wow! They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------

